# H: $$$ some IG, maybe misc W: IG, Kroot, misc [USA]



## jawmonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

H: $$$ some IG, maybe misc W: IG, Kroot, misc [USA]
_My first trade here, but I have good trade rep over at dakkadakka and Btown if you really care. Mods: I tried/think I stuck to the rules, if not, execute with extreme prejudice!_

I threatened that I was going to do a huge clean out of the nerd cave and I have, now it’s time to try the trade threads to find what I’d like to get the stuff for the current projects before wasting it all on Ebay. I know what bits go for on Ebay, as well as what the retail value of some models are, but I’m not wanting to pay that much for bits or models that are assembled, built etc. I’m mainly looking for deals (e.g. when I say “looking for IG” I’m looking for a really good deal, not paying $40 per basilisk/Russ), I mean if I wanted to blow a lot of money on this stuff I’d just go get it new at the game shop or Ebay bits (so let’s cut a deal while I have cash, eh?). 

*Have:*
-Mostly cash $$$: Let’s say somewhere in the neighborhood of $100-$150 (not necessarily looking to blow the whole wad though guys)

-X5 inquisitorial storm troopers: x2 grenades, x3 hot shots (trade for plasma/melta Kasrkins)
-X1 set of FW Elysian weapons ($about a half dozen misc guns, but I don’t have any Elysians)
-Terrain: I make the stuff and typically I trade it off after a game or two (or sell it), because I like variety and the chance to get cool terrain into the hands of other players (PM and I can get a list of it for you).
-A few odd Imperial Guard; I’m slowly replacing some of the older models with better conversions; most of these are fully painted, based, and heavily converted (a few are just plain old lasgun Cadians too).
-Maybe some stuff that didn’t sell over on Ebay: there might be a few auctions I won’t relist and try to trade again. I can provide a list of stuff that doesn’t sell in about 24 hours. I’m trying to consolidate the nerd junk so I won’t wait very long to relist this stuff.
-I also have some skeleton Space Marines, but I’m only going to trade those for good deals on specific stuff (I’m turning my IG into my main army, but that doesn’t mean I’m desperate to part with these guys).

*Wants: *

_*Imperial Guard* (Cadians, with a mix of catachan arms and heads here and there, with a few WHFB Empire Outrider bits thrown in as well) _

-X3 Imperial Guard tank hatches
-Space marine scout legs
-WHFB Empire Outrider heads (or similarly “cool” plumed helmets from fantasy)
-Catachan arms
-Heads: SM scouts, catachan, fancy Cadian types, or similar bits from outside sources (American Civil -War hats would rock BTW)
-Plasma kasrkins (x4)
-X2 sentinel autocannons
-Heavy weapon teams: autocannons, mortars, missiles in that order. I don’t even really need bodies.
-Bulk deals on vehicles: Battle cannon Russ x3+ (idealy looking for cheap battle cannon, triple HB, and stubber load outs), x2 Hellhounds or variants, Scout sentinels x3+ (big maybe, hull points nerfed them pretty bad, so make a real good deal), valks/vendis, variant Chimera chassis x3 (e.g. lowered back end chimeras, like manticore/basilisk/griffon types, to use in converting)
-Bulk army or infantry: I mean, I have about 150+ infantry, but if you want to just get rid of an entire IG collection for cheap I might consider it.
-Cheap Ogryn or Ogre Kingdoms: maybe but, I’d consider a squad of about x6
-sanctioned psykers/primaris types: x6+ might even consider cool conversions

_*Kroot* Making my Kroot Mercenaries count as Tyranids firstly, then possibly Orks, IG, etc . I already have 250+, I’m well aware that one can find these buggers real cheap, so we’re talking really good deals. Kroot were, and still are worthless, maybe they’ll be better next codex, I’m not paying a lot for these (well, you know, for the basic Kroot stuff, I appreciate the value of the cool Kroot junk)._

-Bits: bulk Krooty bits, also bags, rolls and junk to put on cavalry mounts.
-Carnivores: all types, all color schemes welcome, some unbuilt ones would be nice too.
-Hounds: maybe a really good deal
-Krootox: nope, I have more than I’ll ever really need
-Metal shapers: no
-Angkor Prok: possibly, I know he sells good on Ebay. It’d be nice to get him, but I’m not willing to spend too much on him.
-Knarlocs, greater knarlocs: yes
-Misc cavalry: cold ones, dinosaur mounts from other game systems, weird alien mounts.
-Beasties: Ogre Kingdoms Stonehorns (NOS preferred), mournfang cavalry, rhinox, etc
-Lizardman skinks: x30 of the newer ones, prefer NOS as I’m going to make pygmy Kroots out of them
-x20 genestealer arms
-bolt throwers, ballista, etc: various large crossbow type weapons, other systems welcome (maybe wagons or chariots as well)
-resin terrain: huts, tents, totems, other stuff that would make for a good Kroot camp.
_ You get the idea. If you have something that might fit the theme, but I didn’t mention it, feel free to ask._

*misc wants*
-Titans: Either the real stuff, very well made (not paper) scratchbuilds, Armorcast. No Chaos or Eldar Titans.
-baneblade or stormlord NOS: not really desperate for this, but I ran across the “Fellhammer” conversion bits and it might make for a cool project.
-Ork boyz and scratchbuild vehicles: I could always use a few more boyz (AOBR is fine), gretchin (full squad, new models please), maybe some meganobz, very nice vehicle conversions, new bikes, maybe planes, you get the idea.
-Cosplay weapons: mainly boltguns, bolt pistols, lasguns, chainswords and the like. Even letting me borrow so I could make a silicone mold of it so to make my own. No nerf crap, real-looking stuff only.
-A good deal on a 40k army: did you little brother paint your army with house paint? Do you have an army that makes you angry at the mere sight of its pathetic state? I might take them off your hands for a deal (remember I mostly have cash folks).
-Something similarly awesome: I always throw that in these threads, just in case!


So yeah, I’ve got a bit of cash and a little bit of junk for trade, I’m looking for really good deals. Thanks for reading all this way, let’s see if we can’t work something out!


----------

